# Just when you think things couldn't get any worse...



## McGraw (Mar 2, 2009)

My daughter stayed at her dad's house last night, and I went to pick her up for school this am. I know I shouldn't have, but I looked at my husband's papers he had laying on the dresser in the bedroom. ( I moved out a week ago). We have been talking about getting back together, and he has assured me he doesn't talk with/see his EA. (even though they work together). I was starting to believe him, and really thinking about moving back home with our two daughters. Well, anyway, I found a cell phone paper and receipt that he purchased on 3/4/09 a cell phone, ...verizon..we have SPRINT!! He has 2 phones--I guess one to talk to HER on so it can't be tracked, and the other for everything else!! I called it this morning, just to see if he would pick up---I blocked my #, and HE ANSWERED!!!! OMG!! lies on top of lies on top of lies. How can I ever believe he will ever let this stupid bullsh** go??!! Now I just told him I know about his phone, and to go to he**. I also found a receipt for food bought at 11:00 at night at the grocery store...from the town she lives in/he works in. It was stuff he doesn't even eat..goodies like he was taking her on the road with him. He's not allowed to have anyone ride with him, so I don't know what thats all about, but he says he bought them for her to have at work, and put them in the fridge for her. I am going out of my mind with all this bullsh**. somebody, please help...when does it ever end??!!


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

it doesnt end . well not in my opinion n e way. 
pretty much to get out of an emotional affair, you have to really disconnect from talking , phones , working together. the whole works, getin rid of everything to do with that person.

either way from experience - the lies dont really stop.
your a good wife and mother and you H just abuses that whole scenario.
he isnt getin everything from her, thats why he flitting with you back and fore.
because you keep willing to go and give a new try and think things will change.


----------



## McGraw (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks, justean...I feel like such a fool..so betrayed.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Well I’m sorry to say he has just answered the trust issue. He can’t be trusted. He is playing you and TOW. Follow the logic here, not the heart. It’s time to move on and leave him twisting in the wind.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

those feelings wont go away for a long time. 
dont worry on the fool bit. i am one too.


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

We've all been the fool, at one point or another in our lives. Only a fool because you let him fool you again and again. Don't let him do it again. I would say goodbye and move on, now that you've seen how he is when he's away from you. 

He doesn't seem willing to let this other woman go. Unfortunately for him, he can't have you and her. So, since he won't choose... I'd choose for him.

I know it hurts now, but in time, you will heal, and you'll be happy again. Trust in that in the hardest times.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Sure it ends, when you file and finish/complete a divorce, then you won't care if he's dating someone else and you can move on in your own life.

You've answered your question of whether or not he can be trusted, he can't. You need to move on, it needs to be over with him.


----------

